# Roamio Transfer Speeds



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

I have a Roamio Plus (with upgraded 3 TB drive) and I just pulled a bunch of movies I had recorded off the Roamio to my PC using kmttg. My transfer speeds ranged from 45 Mbps to as high as 83 Mbps for each recording. My Tivo is on wired ethernet with 2 gigabit switches between the Tivo and a relatively new Airport Extreme gigabit router. 

Are these speeds typical? Should I have been getting faster transfer speeds? I figured with the gigabit ethernet that the plus is capable of I would have averaged over 100 Mbps on at least one of the downloads.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

TS .TiVo download mode would be faster, but unless you have VideoRedo installation which can be used in kmttg to decrypt them that won't be any use to you.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

You can read about my past testing here:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=509972

Your 83 Mbps seems ok, but that should be on the lower end of a gigabit transfer. I was getting that speed on a 10/100 connection. On a connection without TS transfers in kmttg I think I topped out around 117-128 for a transfer. That number went up if TS transfers were turned on.

-Kevin


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Yes, I've had over 170Mb/s trasfer rates to Tivo Desktop from my Roamio Pro. From my Roamio Basic though the highest I've seen is 95Mb/s. Over wireless and wired.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

aaronwt said:


> Yes, I've had over 170Mb/s trasfer rates to Tivo Desktop from my Roamio Pro. From my Roamio Basic though the highest I've seen is 95Mb/s. Over wireless and wired.


The Basic only has 100Mb ethernet. Plus & Pro use gigabit.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

ggieseke said:


> The Basic only has 100Mb ethernet. Plus & Pro use gigabit.


Yes. But I had hoped I would see greater than 100Mb/s speeds over Wifi. But since they both top out at the same speed, the WiFi must be routed through the wired connection. Otherwise I should have been able to easily exceed 100Mb/s transfer rates on the Roamio Basic using the wireless connection..


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

So what is causing me to not get higher than about 83 Mbps? On this specific run I'm using Cat-6 cable that I recently ran and terminated in wall jacks when my walls were open. I have patch cables running between devices outside of the wall. Between my Tivo and my current gen Airport Extreme router I have 2 Trendnet gigabit 8 port switches http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001QUA6RA/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&psc=1. 
What could be giving me issues causing the slower wired speeds with kmttg? Is it just because I'm not using TS mode to download from the Tivo?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I do know the slower mode made a big difference in the speeds of the download tests i did when accessing my Roamio Pro from a web browser. I don't remember the speeds but if the TS mode is the slower one then that would explain it.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

NYHeel said:


> So what is causing me to not get higher than about 83 Mbps? On this specific run I'm using Cat-6 cable that I recently ran and terminated in wall jacks when my walls were open. I have patch cables running between devices outside of the wall. Between my Tivo and my current gen Airport Extreme router I have 2 Trendnet gigabit 8 port switches http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001QUA6RA/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&psc=1.
> What could be giving me issues causing the slower wired speeds with kmttg? Is it just because I'm not using TS mode to download from the Tivo?


Just because in the past I had an issue with bad cabling.....have you unplugged the Tivo and tried plugging in a computer to make sure you are in fact getting gigabit speeds on that run?

I ran some Cat6 cable, or what was labeled as Cat6 that turned out to be either bad or mislabeled.......because when I plugged in my MacBook and ran Network Utility....I was seeing it only on a 10/100 connection. I replaced the cabling and it was corrected to gigabit.

-Kevin


----------

